

Wiki-Watch: Wikipedia for the Apple Watch - aabajian
http://www.wiki-watch.io

======
aabajian
Hi everyone, author here. I'd like to get your feedback on my app. It's a
simple Wikipedia search engine for the Apple Watch. You'll notice that the
website theme borrows from the excellent
[http://getmagicnow.com/](http://getmagicnow.com/)

I'm hoping to learn what features people would like. Here are some ideas I've
received from friends and family:

a. Save Wikipedia articles on iCloud for later viewing. b. Push articles from
the watch to the user's iPhone. c. Save Wikipedia images for watch
backgrounds. d. "Random" article (I already implemented this one).

